# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Dead amazonica

## Paul Rust

*I lost one of my adult male R.amazonicas today. My lucky-to-still-be-my-girlfriend left the air conditioner in my dart frog room on high and the enclosure heater couldn't keep up. This is the one that called all the time, I'm gonna miss hearing that.*

----------


## Ebony

Oh No...Im so sorry Paul.  :Frown:

----------


## Terry

Sorry to hear of your loss, Paul. It's sad when you no longer can hear the trill of the frog  :Frown:

----------


## John Clare

Sorry for your loss Paul - that's my worst nightmare right there.

----------


## Jace

*I am so sorry, Paul.  I hope you're okay and that the rest of your frogs are not too traumatized by the cold air.  Hugs...*

----------


## Paul Rust

*Thanks everyone, hopefully the rest will be ok. Sometimes darts don't recover after being chilled. Fingers crossed.*

----------


## 1beataway

So sorry Paul. 

You forgave your girlfriend, right?

----------


## Paul Rust

> So sorry Paul. 
> 
> You forgave your girlfriend, right?


* Thanks Elaine.*
*She feels terrible and was crying when I showed her. I'm not mad at her, these things happen. It just hurts as we all know.*

----------


## 1beataway

> * Thanks Elaine.*
> *She feels terrible and was crying when I showed her. I'm not mad at her, these things happen. It just hurts as we all know.*


Yeah, it does. I was imagining she felt really horrible. But I also imagined you forgave her and were being supportive.

----------


## Kurt

So sorry for your loss.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Thanks Kurt.*

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## Jace

*How are the rest of the darts, Paul?  I hope they have recovered-or in the process of making a full recovery.  I didn't realize this species was so tiny.  Amazing how something so small can fill such a big place in your heart.  All the best to the others...*

----------


## Malinda

Sorry for your loss. I hope the rest of your frogs will be alright!

----------


## John Clare

I lost one of my new lamasi this morning.  I suspect it was temperature related - not as tolerant of upper 70s-80 as imitator.  Never lost a dart frog before except one I had that morphed with SLS.  Pretty gutted.  I feel your pain Paul!

----------


## Ebony

Im so sorry John. :Bloom:

----------


## Kurt

So sorry, that sucks. I lost a blue dart a little while back so I can empathize. The three new blues are thriving! Yeah!

----------


## Paul Rust

*Sorry John.*
*Losing these tiny little guys hurts more than others I've lost, I suppose because they are so fragile to begin with that you want them to do well.*

----------


## Paul Rust

> *How are the rest of the darts, Paul? I hope they have recovered-or in the process of making a full recovery. I didn't realize this species was so tiny. Amazing how something so small can fill such a big place in your heart. All the best to the others...*


* The rest are a little larger and can probably take the cool temps a little better. When we move next month I will have better control of temps. These guys attatch to your heart because they are so tiny when they are froglets that everyday seems like a touch and go situation and they are very hard to find in a 75g fully planted enclosure. Plus the cost, each one costs over $100.00 so it takes time to save up and obsess over them. I have had mine for over a year now so I think it hurts more for John to sell his imitators that he loved so much to get the new ones and then lose one. It all just sucks to have any frog die.*

----------


## lnaminneci

So sorry Paul!  :Frown:  I am sure your girlfriend feels horrid!  She will be afraid to turn any airconditioner on now.  Try to reassure her that you still love her and give her a big hug! :Embarrassment: 
I hope the other frogs are doing well!

----------


## daziladi

Sorry to hear John and Paul... they get close to our hearts, don't they. He was so tiny, kinda feel bad for the girlfriend too she must feel bad about it. Maybe she'll buy you a new one.

----------


## Jace

*John, I am sorry to hear of your loss, as well. * 

*I don't know much about darts, but having read all of the time and effort all of you have put towards them, it must be hard to see one die.  Losing any frog is hard, but some have a very special place in our hearts and that makes it harder.  Best of luck with the rest of the darts, and I hope that no-one else looses a frog again any time soon...*

----------

